# More rabbits on flaming Ebay!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it so hard to understand...no live animals are to be sold on ebay!!!!!!

Reported it......poor things!

MASSIVE HAND MADE SOLID RABBIT(ANIMAL) CAGE / HUTCH.... on eBay (end time 25-Jan-11 12:30:08 GMT)


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I've reported them too....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been removed now.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> I've reported them too....


Good...it is so ridiculous! How they expect to get away with it...though I guess people do


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm glad it is removed, but it does make you wonder what will happen to the poor rabbit


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I'm glad it is removed, but it does make you wonder what will happen to the poor rabbit


Not worth thinking about 
Poor bunny ...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well hopefully they will be put up on a classifieds site. I can still contact the ebayer if anyone is interested. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

BEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can yo believe it this hutch is back up...admittedly not stating the rabbits are for sale....though it is still being used to house them!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Emailed them and yup bunnies are coming with it. Poor things.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Emailed them and yup bunnies are coming with it. Poor things.


Make you sick don't they 

The thing is, most people wanting a hutch already have bunnies, or know what they want, usually babies ...


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate these ads! Poor rabbits  why don't they just give them to a rescue centre to be rehomed properly? 

I rescued Alan from an ebay seller -the ad was posted in this forum funnily enough and was for a hutch but the rabbit comes too. I contacted the seller and bought the rabbit only - the intention was to give Alan to a rescue centre but we fell in love with him and kept him instead! lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

AmyCruick said:


> I hate these ads! Poor rabbits  why don't they just give them to a rescue centre to be rehomed properly?


I think the problem is that there are so many unwanted rabbits in the UK due to over breeding that rescues just can't take them all, however much they would like to 

Sadly many people want their unwanted animals taken there and then, if rescues can't oblige, they are not always prepared to wait and will pass them on to anyone who will take them, or dump them :nonod:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmm well tempted to ask to pick up just the bunnies. I have two 6' hutches which would do temporarily. What happens now if someone want the hutch and no bunnies...


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hmmm well tempted to ask to pick up just the bunnies. I have two 6' hutches which would do temporarily. What happens now if someone want the hutch and no bunnies...


If you can give them a home, why not :thumbsup:

As long as you can afford any vet bills, doubt they are neutered, vaccinated, but maybe just me being cynical 

Good luck if you go ahead


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> If you can give them a home, why not :thumbsup:
> 
> As long as you can afford any vet bills, doubt they are neutered, vaccinated, but maybe just me being cynical
> 
> Good luck if you go ahead


I know...me too. Well we'll see.....i have emailed them though doubt much will happen!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I think the problem is that there are so many unwanted rabbits in the UK due to over breeding that rescues just can't take them all, however much they would like to
> 
> Sadly many people want their unwanted animals taken there and then, if rescues can't oblige, they are not always prepared to wait and will pass them on to anyone who will take them, or dump them :nonod:


Oh yes I know this- the rescue we had in mind for Alan had a month long waiting list so we agreed to keep him for that month- we got him neutered (I saw that as my donation to the rescue) but then Lottie lost her husbun so it seemed silly to then give Alan away when we had a space for him.

Better to try to sell them than dump them I guess but the problem with ebay is you don't know who's buying and where the poor rabbit will end up!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ugh some people  whats the link to the hutch this time?

as for the amount of unwanted rabbits all but one of mine were unwanted rescues


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ARGH!! The link is..

MASSIVE HAND MADE SOLID RABBIT(ANIMAL) CAGE / HUTCH.... on eBay (end time 28-Jan-11 19:52:28 GMT)

There are three bunnies, a male, female and baby...so possy the female is pregnant again but that's just a guess. They are will to hand them over...but they are in Doncaster and I don't drive  Asked about delivery but it's an hour from me so doubt it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor bunnies, that hutch looks a bit skanky, atleast its a good size, they must have loved them once


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> poor bunnies, that hutch looks a bit skanky, atleast its a good size, they must have loved them once


Yeah apparently kids' rejects. Wish I could help


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

me too, im nearer then you doncasters about half an hour, but i dont drive and dont have a spare hutch at the moment


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> me too, im nearer then you doncasters about half an hour, but i dont drive and dont have a spare hutch at the moment


Times like this I really wish I drove!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Times like this I really wish I drove!!


me too, hopefully the seller will deliver them to you, bassed on the fact they were once loved


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> me too, hopefully the seller will deliver them to you, bassed on the fact they were once loved


They won't deliver...and there's three...that's gonna be too hard on a train


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> They won't deliver...and there's three...that's gonna be too hard on a train


can you get a friend to give you a lift? or go with you on the train?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> can you get a friend to give you a lift? or go with you on the train?


I have no friends! Lol not really. Maybe my sis but not sure I want her involved!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope the bunnies end up in good hands


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

niki87 said:


> They won't deliver...and there's three...that's gonna be too hard on a train


If you really feel you are able to take them could you not perhaps put a request up for help with transport?

Good luck!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> If you really feel you are able to take them could you not perhaps put a request up for help with transport?
> 
> Good luck!


Ah well they have stopped even replying to mee. The bidding ends tomorrow too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe give them the benefit of the doubt that they will find someone to take them before selling them on ebay as such. I'm sure this was posted on RU. Fab sized hutch!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Maybe give them the benefit of the doubt that they will find someone to take them before selling them on ebay as such. I'm sure this was posted on RU. Fab sized hutch!


Gonna have to...yeah hope so!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Reading the thread..... I drive and im in West Yorkshire.... whats going on?! :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! I saw this hutch! I thought it was brilliant but too big for my car and too expensive for me! I can't believe the rabbits come with it! 

Do you need help? Im in Huddersfield? In between Doncaster and Manchester? Maybe able to help if petrol money is covered as its an epic round trip  I could transport the rabbits no problem? but wouldnt be able to help with the hutch x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> OMG! I saw this hutch! I thought it was brilliant but too big for my car and too expensive for me! I can't believe the rabbits come with it!
> 
> Do you need help? Im in Huddersfield? In between Doncaster and Manchester? Maybe able to help if petrol money is covered as its an epic round trip  I could transport the rabbits no problem? but wouldnt be able to help with the hutch x


Sorry hun am watching telly too lol! OK will try again with the seller. Thanks!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

It would be a 143 mile trip from home to centre of doncaster to centre of manchester to home again :lol:

Costing £20.46 in petrol in my little speedy corsa lol will be a better estimate with postcodes tho etc  I have crates/carriers for the rabbits xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> It would be a 143 mile trip from home to centre of doncaster to centre of manchester to home again :lol:
> 
> Costing £20.46 in petrol in my little speedy corsa lol will be a better estimate with postcodes tho etc  I have crates/carriers for the rabbits xx


Oh hun didn't realise it was that far. Are you anywhere along the Leeds-Manchester railway line...cos that is only one shortish train home....which is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh hun didn't realise it was that far. Are you anywhere along the Leeds-Manchester railway line...cos that is only one shortish train home....which is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't mind doing it if you need me to  I could pick up from Doncaster and take to Leeds or Huddersfield train station if that would be better? Im not sure how much train fare is these days :lol: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I don't mind doing it if you need me to  I could pick up from Doncaster and take to Leeds or Huddersfield train station if that would be better? Im not sure how much train fare is these days :lol: x


No where near the cos of petrol! Yeah Leeds is best for me if that is OK. When can you do? Btw not had a reply. xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> No where near the cos of petrol! Yeah Leeds is best for me if that is OK. When can you do? Btw not had a reply. xx


No idea where im going in Leeds :lol: will be a good experience though 

95.1 miles = £13.61 petrol :lol:

Bloody goverment with their petrol prices lol x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> No idea where im going in Leeds :lol: will be a good experience though
> 
> 95.1 miles = £13.61 petrol :lol:
> 
> Bloody goverment with their petrol prices lol x


£9 ticket. I will pay the petrol costs hun. xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> £9 ticket. I will pay the petrol costs hun. xx


Awesome, If they let you just take the rabbits then let me know and well arrange stuff 

I have to go now but just pm me if there is any news  Ill check back a bit later around 1130pm and reply then if theres an update xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Awesome, If they let you just take the rabbits then let me know and well arrange stuff
> 
> I have to go now but just pm me if there is any news  Ill check back a bit later around 1130pm and reply then if theres an update xx


Thanks so much! I just have a feeling they will be released if the new owners of the hutch don't keep them! Which they probably won't as they will have spent £100 on just a hutch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Aww, poor bunnies! >:|

I really hope you're able to get them!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK she's replied she can do Saturday tea time...trying to bring that earlier though cos is gonna take me an hour from Leeds! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Have Pm'd you about it  Hopefully we will figure something out x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Have Pm'd you about it  Hopefully we will figure something out x


Got it and replied...thanks hun!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hoping to get this sorted in the next couple days  xx


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Did you hear anything about the rabbits? 
I was just wondering...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Did you hear anything about the rabbits?
> I was just wondering...


Will update later....:001_cool:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Will update later....:001_cool:


Sounds intriguing :arf:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............................................


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pictures NOW!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> pictures NOW!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol I wish...I don't have them.

yet!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............................................


Now thats not fair -sulks-
I posted pics of my newbees, so I only think its fair you do the same 
How are we gonna know who to bunny nap if we don't see pics


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tell me all nowwwwwwww -sulks-


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> tell me all nowwwwwwww -sulks-


 :lol: I will do...just don't wanna jynx anything!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

-Sits waiting patiently for pics-


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol:








I have them.... mhahahahahahahahahahaha!!! :lol: xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> :lol: I will do...just don't wanna jynx anything!!!


buh buh buh buh -grumps-


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Reading this thread is ace  

PICTURES!  

I love it when everything comes together and people help one another to help a furbaby in need, or in this case, furbabies! :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes a massive thank you to Paws&Claws! She has driven all the way there to rescue these poor bunnies. I didn't wanna say anything in case it fell through  There are only two now as baby was taken by a friend. 

So yeah I'm going to collect the tomorrow :thumbup:

Thanks so much hun!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Come on Christie show us the piccies :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Come on Christie show us the piccies :thumbup: :thumbup:


She's taking them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's great! These buns with have landed on their paws


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Will post them soon guys! Just off to morrys for some petrol and some nibbles  Will be back soon with my special camera  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha you're such a tease! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

YAY, -sits tapping fingers waiting for pics, tap, tap, tap-


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is she not back yet? oi woman Morrisons isnt that far away from your house


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hehehe...













 xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

They are very scared at the moment, so they are sticking together, when i got home from morrisons they were out having a munch on some hay but they soon ran into the carrier again when i came back in 

Ill taking more pictures later this evening before bed when they settle a little more, they are in the dinning room (coldest room in the house) with the heating off so they should feel comfortable temperature wise 



















xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh they are gorgeous!!!  Though you have reminded me...the white is the male and the other is the female! I remember her saying that. xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh they are gorgeous!!!  Though you have reminded me...the white is the male and the other is the female! I remember her saying that. xx


I guessed that  The ginger is making the grunting and if they were bred the female would have to be bigger than the male so the babies would deliver okay  The white (male) is smaller than the other 

Erm...... what are the names? xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

ill be back soon  just off to watch some tv with the bf  will be on again in an hour and abit xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Aww they are gorgeous :001_wub:

Are they still entire then, or has one of them been done?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh I want to steal the white one, do you lock your door when you go to bed Christie? mwahahahahaha.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I guessed that  The ginger is making the grunting and if they were bred the female would have to be bigger than the male so the babies would deliver okay  The white (male) is smaller than the other
> 
> Erm...... what are the names? xx


No idea but just messaged the woman so hopefully i will know soon.



B3rnie said:


> Aww they are gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> Are they still entire then, or has one of them been done?


Doubt either of them have been done...the baby...their baby...was only three months old. So not only are they not done but there is a high risk of pregnancy too.  But they are adorable!! They nethies right? Only seen one in real life before and that was when I took the rats to their new home :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh I want to steal the white one, do you lock your door when you go to bed Christie? mwahahahahaha.


Hands off you....I know (roughly in the country  ) where u live :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they are beautiful!!!!!
bet you cant wait to get them home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> they are beautiful!!!!!
> bet you cant wait to get them home


 I really can't!! Sorry for being so cryptic before hun...but thought they could turn around and say they wanted to keep em or someething could go wrong so didn't wanna say much till I knew they were safe! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

niki87 said:


> No idea but just messaged the woman so hopefully i will know soon.
> 
> Doubt either of them have been done...the baby...their baby...was only three months old. So not only are they not done but there is a high risk of pregnancy too.  But they are adorable!! They nethies right? Only seen one in real life before and that was when I took the rats to their new home :thumbup:


oh dear, more babies on the way then  When will people learn...
As for are they nethies, the REW looks nethie cross and the harli looks lion head cross nethie possibly. I would probably say they are just crosses but CUTE crosses :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Aww they are gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> Are they still entire then, or has one of them been done?


I think their both entire  like Niki says they've had babies and the female is grunting alot atm and i dont want to cause more stress by handling them x



thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh I want to steal the white one, do you lock your door when you go to bed Christie? mwahahahahaha.


Door is locked  I counted the animals btw... atm there is 20 animals in this house :lol: x



niki87 said:


> No idea but just messaged the woman so hopefully i will know soon.
> 
> Doubt either of them have been done...the baby...their baby...was only three months old. So not only are they not done but there is a high risk of pregnancy too.  But they are adorable!! They nethies right? Only seen one in real life before and that was when I took the rats to their new home :thumbup:


One is a nethie x or a polish x and the ginger is a lionhead me thinks  x



niki87 said:


> I really can't!! Sorry for being so cryptic before hun...but thought they could turn around and say they wanted to keep em or someething could go wrong so didn't wanna say much till I knew they were safe! xx


Everything went okay on the journey! The sat nav took us here, there and everywhere but we made it!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

They have started to come out more now and were laying having a cuddle but then ran off again when i walked in :lol: Got these pictures though!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww they are so sweet! I have the same carrier as you I think...should I bring one? Might make it nicer for them? Or should I bring two? xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Awww they are so sweet! I have the same carrier as you I think...should I bring one? Might make it nicer for them? Or should I bring two? xx


Just bring one i reckon  I transported them in one large carrier (one in the picture) which i got from Wilkinsons and it was fine for them. I think they would prefer to be together tbh as they are very close  :thumbup: x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think the rew is a nethie x, dosent look polish to me
and the harli a lionhead x, could be x anything or x a x, may even be a bit of lop in there somewhere, from the way the ears are held


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Just bring one i reckon  I transported them in one large carrier (one in the picture) which i got from Wilkinsons and it was fine for them. I think they would prefer to be together tbh as they are very close  :thumbup: x


Yeah will bring one then...cut the journey by half hour doing it the way I PM'd you so should be fine! OK is not the same carrier...but is is a large one!



Lil Miss said:


> i think the rew is a nethie x, dosent look polish to me
> and the harli a lionhead x, could be x anything or x a x, may even be a bit of lop in there somewhere, from the way the ears are held


Eesh complicated. So their young are an awful lot of x's 

OK am off to bed...early day/super exciting day tomorrow. Hopefully will have positive updates tomorrow night  Thanks again hun...will text you where i'm at tomorrow morning  Thanks!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dosnt really mater what they are, they are lush, i do have a soft spot for harlies, would love another one day, i lost my frechie harlie a couple of years ago, he was 7 

as for carriers, tbh unless you are booking her in for an emergency spay straight away, i would take 2 carriers and split them asap, there is a chance she isnt already pregnant, and while ever you leave her with the buck she could become so, also if she is pregnant and has them while hes still with her, she can become pregnant again straight away


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> dosnt really mater what they are, they are lush, i do have a soft spot for harlies, would love another one day, i lost my frechie harlie a couple of years ago, he was 7
> 
> as for carriers, tbh unless you are booking her in for an emergency spay straight away, i would take 2 carriers and split them asap, there is a chance she isnt already pregnant, and while ever you leave her with the buck she could become so, also if she is pregnant and has them while hes still with her, she can become pregnant again straight away


Hmm yeah... good point.. Maybe it might be good to start as u mean to go on? Its up to you  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rabbits are now with Niki!  x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Wooo hoooo :thumbup:

More pics please :thumbsup:


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay! The Harli is goooorgeous


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yay more piccies please else i shall sulk :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Might just have to steal them


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

wonder where this rabbit will live when they sell the hutch 

SMALL RABBIT HUTCH on eBay (end time 07-Feb-11 22:43:34 GMT)


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> wonder where this rabbit will live when they sell the hutch
> 
> SMALL RABBIT HUTCH on eBay (end time 07-Feb-11 22:43:34 GMT)


What a tiny hutch


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Well done to both of you for getting these bunnies.

They are both gorgeous.

What are you gonna call them? And more piccies pretty please


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Well done to both of you for getting these bunnies.
> 
> They are both gorgeous.
> 
> What are you gonna call them? And more piccies pretty please


The rabbits thread is here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/145245-my-rescued-ebay-bunnies.html

xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> wonder where this rabbit will live when they sell the hutch
> 
> SMALL RABBIT HUTCH on eBay (end time 07-Feb-11 22:43:34 GMT)


i saw that the other day, that hutch is horrid


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i saw that the other day, that hutch is horrid


have emailed to ensure the rabbit doesnt come with the hutch x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> The rabbits thread is here:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/145245-my-rescued-ebay-bunnies.html
> 
> xxx


oopps, sorry, I was just being absolutely blind as didn't notice it!
Thank you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> wonder where this rabbit will live when they sell the hutch
> 
> SMALL RABBIT HUTCH on eBay (end time 07-Feb-11 22:43:34 GMT)


That is a pathetic hutch!!! Wouldn't keep a lone piggy in that  Maybe they are updating it?



purple_x said:


> Well done to both of you for getting these bunnies.
> 
> They are both gorgeous.
> 
> What are you gonna call them? And more piccies pretty please


Yeah check out the other thread. They are Cookie and Cream!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> That is a pathetic hutch!!! Wouldn't keep a lone piggy in that  Maybe they are updating it?
> 
> Yeah check out the other thread. They are Cookie and Cream!


I hope so  but well see x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmmmm I don't mean to be an ebay detective...but now it's two poor chins 

3 tier tequila chinchilla cage with hand made run. on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 20:23:31 GMT)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a beautiful pair  disgusting


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hmmmmm I don't mean to be an ebay detective...but now it's two poor chins
> 
> 3 tier tequila chinchilla cage with hand made run. on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 20:23:31 GMT)


Poor babies :crying:

I have messaged a lady who runs a chin rescue in west yorkshire to see if she knows anyone who can help. Shes not been online for a week though  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww well done on the emailing! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Awww well done on the emailing! xx


I have a feeling this is for money though  The price of the cage wouldnt be that much, there obviously actually selling the chins too  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! That guys selling his other animals too!!

Exo Terra lizard tank with accessories. on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 20:58:04 GMT)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> OMG! That guys selling his other animals too!!
> 
> Exo Terra lizard tank with accessories. on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 20:58:04 GMT)


B***dy hell!!! That's ridiculous!!!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice rescue person has offered help to the ebayer re: the chinchillas, hopefully theyll see sence xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Nice rescue person has offered help to the ebayer re: the chinchillas, hopefully theyll see sence xx


Hope so too though think you're right about the money xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Have pm'd a nice lady about the gecko xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Have pm'd a nice lady about the gecko xx


You're on a right mission tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Chinchilla auction isnt there anymore  Duno where they have gone x


----------

